
Investors are slashing startup valuations–and not even Uber and Airbnb are safe - SonicSoul
http://qz.com/664468/investors-are-slashing-startup-valuations-and-not-even-uber-and-airbnb-are-safe/
======
ChuckMcM
Heh, Evernote, down 75%. Ouch.

